# Need, FSM's, FAST, Diagrams, Autodata?



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

All of which are avalible, for free, at http://phatg20.net or http://nissantech.info


FSM List


2002 G20 FSM 
2001 G20 FSM 
2000 G20 FSM 
1999 G20 FSM 
1996 G20 FSM 
1995 G20 FSM 
1994 G20 FSM 
P11-144 FSM


1994 240SX
1995 240SX
1996 240SX
1997 240SX
1998 240SX


1984 300ZX 
1985 300ZX 
1988 300ZX 
1988 300ZX LSD Insert
1990 300ZX
1994 300ZX
1995 300ZX
1996 300ZX


2003 350Z


2001 Almera


1997 Altima
2002 Altima


1996 D21 Truck

1997 D21 Truck



1998 Frontier
2000 Frontier
2001 Frontier


1994 Maxima
1995 Maxima
1996 Maxima
1997 Maxima
1998 Maxima
1999 Maxima
2000 Maxima
2001 Maxima
2002 Maxima
2003 Maxima
2004 Maxima


87-95 Pathfinder TSB's
1995 Pathfinder
1996 Pathfinder R50


1994 Q45
1995 Q45
1996 Q45
1997 Q45
1998 Q45
1999 Q45
2001 Q45
2002 Q45
2003 Q45


1996 Quest


199X B13 Sentra
1996 Sentra
2000 Sentra


199x S13 Silvia
1994 S14 Silvia
2000 S15 Sivlia


199x Skyline R32


2000 Xtera





Nissan Fast Euro RHD (ER) 
Nissan Fast Euro LHD (EL) 
Nissan Fast JDM #1 (A1 & A2) 
Nissan Fast JDM #2 (A3) 
Nissan Fast JDM #3 (B1) 
Nissan Fast JDM #4 (B2) 
Nissan Fast General LHD (GL) 
Nissan Fast General RHD (GR) 
Nissan Fast Install CD 
Nissan Fast US 2003 Models Included CD #1
Nissan Fast US 2003 Models Included CD #2

AND MORE!!

All of the above is avalible.... All is free...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I got Nissan FAST

Thanks for the link I've been waiting a long time.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I can't get FAST to install. When I click on the Setup.exe it says it's not a valid Win32 application.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I'm going to try re-download it. I looked at the file sizes and it was supposed to be 500+ on one file and 400+ on another. I checked the ISOs and they were only about 69 megs per file.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

definitely re-download it. Mine are in the 4-500MB range per disk.

when you install it, look for a readme or how to install file somewhere in the first couple directories..
It's in the "0 info" directory on the one I have, but sometimes it's in a slightly different spot.

then follow those directions word for word.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I checked it all. It's an unreliable server and keeps dropping the download.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright WTF? I am using disk one (which I should be for my 1987 300ZX) and it's not finding the model on the CD. The only thing listed is 2/89 through 8/96 Z32s


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What a POS server. This thing has dropped my 2nd CD download 11 times now.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> What a POS server. This thing has dropped my 2nd CD download 11 times now.


why you whining about it free !! so quit your gripping and keep on trying.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> why you whining about it free !! so quit your gripping and keep on trying.



Well I said screw it. It doesn't even help me for our Altima, I'm going to the local Nissan dealer and picking up the 05 version. It's free there too. By the way after 14 attempts still no full download on the second CD.


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well I said screw it. It doesn't even help me for our Altima, I'm going to the local Nissan dealer and picking up the 05 version. It's free there too. By the way after 14 attempts still no full download on the second CD.



I have something set wrong on the server, so it drops http transfers after about 60-100mb... 

But if you use getright, or opera's built download manager it works fine...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....or just use an ftp client like you should..........



btw, thats a ghey way to make people join your forums


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....or just use an ftp client like you should..........
> 
> 
> 
> btw, thats a ghey way to make people join your forums



The reason is, it makes it a "club", and nissan doesnt bitch about a club downloading the fsm's... But if it were just out there... They have already bitched at me....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll try it again. Nissan says they don't have any but get a new one in a month or so.


----------

